

Cuil - code_devil
http://www.cuil.com

======
Andys
Interesting, but it seems more skewed to Internet newbies, or people wishing
to browse broader topics.

As a programmer who uses google daily, I tend to search for very specific
terms and I scan the first few pages of results very quickly, and Google's
layout makes that easy. But I also never click on any ads. So perhaps my
opinion does not count :-)

------
darius
it's down right now... i guess they weren't expecting anybody to test it out

~~~
code_devil
It's back up, I kind of the like the UI with more data displayed on the page

